# Best Diesel in Boston?



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

tol4o said:


> We picked our X5 35d a month ago. First fill-up from the dealership was Sunnoco (Hingham, MA). Second was Shell labeled Premium Diesel (Hanover, MA). Third fill-up Sunnoco (Braintree, MA). Still driving with sunnoco now and it's close to empty. Getting worst MPG than Shell. Shell gave me 24 mpg combined, sunnoco gives me 22.5 mpg. I guess I'll stick with Shell for now or I might try Hess.
> For the fill-ups after the first tank I use Lubro Moly Super Diesel Additive (made in Germany), it's $6 a can but I think it's worth it. Boosts cetane with 4-5 numbers and adds good lubrication (it contains natural tall oil which is used for bio fuel in Sweden)
> http://www.liqui-moly.de/liquimoly/produktdb.nsf/id/usa_2002.html
> 
> I planing to change the oil after the break in period (1200 miles) and then again mid service at 7500 miles.


I never got good results off Sunnoco.

congrats for x5d though


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

mecodoug said:


> Most of the pumps out here in central MA seem to be labeled 5% biodiesel. I use the shell on Southbridge St in Worcester sometimes because they have the Stop&Shop deal. Last time I got $1 off per gallon with that.


For some reason I dont see Shell selling bio-diesel arnd greater boston area. 
I plan to visit amhrest for halloween so I will try Southbridge pump


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I never got good results off Sunnoco.
> 
> congrats for x5d though


Thanks it's a great car
I think I'll never use Sunnoco again. The engine sounds little bit noisier during acceleration.
Anyone tried Gulf Diesel?
From my research about the diesel fuel in US, it looks like the best is BP Premium diesel (51 cetane) but I could not find it anywhere close to me.
Someone suggested Irving has good cetane diesel and I might try it, but the closest station is like 20 miles away in Norwood, MA.


----------



## stimulus (Sep 3, 2009)

I have started filling up at the Citgo on 135. I think my mileage is incrementally better but my driving varies from long highway to lots of Boston in town driving.

The Citgo pump says Premium, but I cannot find a cetane label.

I prefer this station since the diesel pump is separate so no jockeying around to get into position. Also, the traffic getting to the Gulf on Hollis St. can eat up a lot of time.

Regarding Hess, I was using lots of Hess when I first got the X535d ( already broken in with 8000 miles ) but I am convinced that Hess mpg was the lowest. However this is an anecdotal observation, not a controlled experiment.



listerone said:


> I know that station well...I get up to Metro West regularly.Their prices are about as low as I've seen from a major brand.There's a Citgo station on 135 just a hundred yards west of the Natick line that's usually about 5 cents a gallon cheaper...when you pay cash.so they drop their diesel prices on Thursday?


----------



## stimulus (Sep 3, 2009)

*Irving Diesel experience*

I have been filling up the 2009 X5d with Irving recently. My average ( I reset each fill up) mileage in and around Boston and surrounding area has been 20 mpg to 22 mpg. Several long trips to NJ have yielded 26 mpg to 27 mpg.

Search for Irving stations at http://www.theirving.com/default.aspx?pageid=1

I filled up yesterday in Brockton on Montello for $3.29 and the pump had a sticker indicating a minimum cetane of 45. I think this is the first indication of cetane that I have seen on a pump.


----------

